# Banded shrimp coral?



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Is it possible to add a banded shrimp coral dude to my tank? with mushrooms, xenia, ricordia, and candy cane soon. I have one cleaner skunk shrimp in there, read a lil more on that banded shrimp seems has tendacy to nip at corals, that true? i have a small carpet anemone in there too, doesn't move, and won't get real big at all, (the mimic mushroom one), and read they will go after anemones to get food inside them? but wouldnt the shrimp feel the stings from the anemone?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, anemones can sting shrimp.

Banded Coral Shrimp are MEAN, though, and they probably won't get along with your cleaner shrimp.


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

Old salt are you sure bout that stinging thing? I know that seahorses can not be stung. Not sure bout exo skeleton of shrimp and crabs


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh yes, quite sure. Usually it's not a problem, but the scutes have little spaces between them in places, and if enough nematocysts get through the cracks, the shrimp can get nailed. They are also very vulnerable after molting.

You've probably seen those pretty purple Periclemenes shrimp communing with Condylactis anemones while diving, but let's face it; condys don't pack much of a punch, and the shrimp are professionals.

Carpets are a different story. Those little porcelain crabs which hang out on them don't have the comparatively soft underbellies of a shrimp, and they know to get away from the anemones after molting. Banded shrimps, however, occasionally wind up zapped on carpets and strong corals. I've lost a few shrimp that way myself, much to my annoyance.

Seahorses get stung, too. Luckily for them, the way they are built prevents much intoxication, usually preventing actual harm. I don't know of any seahorses killed by anemones or corals, but I wouldn't bet against it for a minute.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lol thanx, Drs. F&S info profile said their "peaceful" but one look at them they don't look peaceful


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I've heard mixed reports... some say they are fine, others say they are terrors... I'd say its the individual.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

sounds like if i get it, i should buy a tazer too!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

hahah! yeah, thats all we need now, a shock collar for bad inverts and fish!


----------

